# Nintendo Wii - current best price? and related questions.



## Nat (8 Mar 2009)

This was discussed over Christmas, but im sure times have changed at the moment!!

Does anyone know where to buy one or get good offers? Have a birthday girl here after saving her money to get one - so we need value for money


----------



## johnreg (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Nintendo Wii - current best price?*

I got one recently in Argos Newry for much better price than Argos here. Disppointed with the WII IN GENERAL though.


----------



## Bonafide (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: Nintendo Wii - current best price?*

Has anyone seen this at a good price lately?


----------



## ngwrbc (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: Nintendo Wii - current best price?*

I bought one in Harvey Norman a few weeks ago, €169euro, console, 1 controller, 1 numchuck.  Smyths then had 1 controller + numchuck for 45euro and wii fit & balance board for 69 euro.  Console was a good deal but good deal or not in total for everything I really dont know!


----------



## ckc123 (25 Nov 2009)

*Re: Nintendo Wii - current best price?*

Santa is expected to bring a Wii this year - When looking at the bundles on offer - what do we 'need'? How many controllers, numchucks etc does a family need? Any other extras that we would need to get?
Has anyone spotted a great deal lately? Thank you.


----------



## Latrade (25 Nov 2009)

*Re: Nintendo Wii - current best price?*

Smiths has about the best overall deal I've seen. Many are offering packs with games and an additional controller, but the main thing about the Smiths is they throw in all the additional controllers and nunchucks as well as a free game (it also comes with Wii Resort and Wii Sports). Their deal is €300.

The main thing about the Wii is the multi player, so additional controls are must. But they're all separates and as well as another control you need another nunchuck. So it's pretty good offer for the whole lot in one pack.


----------



## tosullivan (25 Nov 2009)

*Re: Nintendo Wii - current best price?*

I think the Smyths deal is very good aswell


----------



## ckc123 (25 Nov 2009)

*Re: Nintendo Wii - current best price?*

Great - Santa will head to SMyths. Thanks.


----------



## Johnweber (4 Dec 2009)

*Re: Nintendo Wii - current best price?*

Quick question on wii games, do games bought in US work in Ireland ? Is there any issue with region coding.

John


----------

